# Driftwood Pleco's ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i am looking for some plecos that enjoy driftwood. i have set up a tank that has 3 large driftwood pieces and wanted something that enjoys it !
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

clown plecos love it. i have a beautiful clown pleco that muches on it and the algae all day


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

any pics of anyones pleco's ?


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Try these two sites.

site 1 

site 2


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristlenose pleco's will be all up on that the most, here's one of my males:


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well then what is everyones favorite pleco ? (something affordable , not over $30 )


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

heres my clown pleco. not a great pic, but you can see how pretty it is.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's actual profile of mine here, that's a HER, she's gorgous and all mine 

http://www.wiscichlidforum.com/album_page.php?pic_id=90


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Here's actual profile of mine here, that's a HER, she's gorgous and all mine
> 
> http://www.wiscichlidforum.com/album_page.php?pic_id=90



How do you know if you have a female, or male...btw your pleco is beautiful


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well best way is to go by the pattern and coloration on their bellies, it's not a 100% shot but it's a really good shot, really can only tell once they spawn. As the male traps the female in the spawning cave, until spawns then leaves to male to sit on them. They are more harder to breed, best way to do it with the wilds is to simulate the rainy season with TDS levels dropped and cooler water with tank lights off.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

that is an awsome pleco, how much did it cost you? and are they common ?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wilds run $25/each here out of someone's basement LFS prolly pay more near $70 each guessin. Not really all that common either but are out there.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i've got a clown pleco that stays inside one of my caves practically all day.
i've had him for over a month and i've never seen him do anything but hide in the cave.
he doesn't even go for the driftwood, just stays in his cave and does nothing.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

its gotta be the right kind of driftwood, things like mopani and bogwood. mine almost never leaves it. if you have enough pieces of driftwood you can get more than one clown pleco, but they are very territorial towards one another.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yes shev i really wanted to get two plecos in my tank but i have heard about the territory problem so i was planning on one unfortunatly. I dont know what kind of driftwood i have, two are light and one is a little darker ! thats all i know


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny how noone mentioned tank size needs for plecos. Common need 55 gallons as they get large. Bristlenosed plecos can be kept in smaller tanks (20 gallons minimum). No plecos do well in brackish tanks. Before choosing a pleco, you need to decide where its going to be kept, and what type of tank its going in. You may end up with a pleco that is not a vegetarian but in fact a carnivore. A lot perfer wood and algae but many, many dont.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Simpte, sorry about the confusion i did fail to mention the size of my tank but i think everyone knew that it was for my 40gallon freshwater tank with my cichlids, hope that cleared some up for ya !


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i've got malasian driftwood in my tank and i've never seen my clown pleco hang out on it. i tried moving the wood closer to the cave entrance also hoping he'd check it out but he just hides in the cave all day.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well then lets try something else, im gonna get 5 labs 6 johanni in my 40 gallon, i want 2 plecos, can i have that or can i just have 1 ? and also what are some dwarf plecos that i can get besides BN ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

depends on the pleco whether you can have more than one, but isnt that tank a little over stocked?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i dont think it is over stocked.. i just got those numbers from other people, what seems right to you ?
and what type of pleco will allow me to keep 2 of them, and not getting too big !


----------

